# Early morning 18 Oct - Sydney



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The wind looks manageable in the morning tomorrow, so intend to get on the water at sunrise and fish till lunch-ish. Flexible on location but if there are no better ideas, I was thinking of a launch at Long Bay (it will be protected from the North Easterly when it starts to work itself up around 10.30am). Will be going the lure option unless I see a school of bait on the sounder and can rustle some up.

Depending on the conditions, I might head around to Little Bay as I have seen plenty of squid there while diving. If not, I will just hang around Malabar and see what is available. Diving in the area indicates a good bream presence, as well as leatherjackets, pike, luderick, drummer, cuttlefish and the occasional salmon. I have also been diving near a school of fish around the 50cm mark that were just outside of visibility. They were pelagic looking and I thought at the time they looked like small dolphin fish, but having thought about it afterwards, this seems unlikely.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deano,
I reckon you may have seen some kings schooling, could look similar when your diving. If you can catch a squid and drop that down for them you should find some big ones also around there.

I cant make it out, good luck should be a good one!

Dave


----------

